# Oh this made me cry, this amazing girl



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet baby. She will do best when she is in her forever home and learns where furniture is and the layout of the home. Once she gets that down she will do great  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree... I wonder if bad breeding caused this, after reading the story....



Shellbug said:


> Sweet baby. She will do best when she is in her forever home and learns where furniture is and the layout of the home. Once she gets that down she will do great
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She doesn't know she doesn't have eyes. That's the wonder, beauty and joy of a dog's amazing spirit. I hope she finds her forever home soon and lives a long, happy, loving, fun life.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So true. That huge smile says it all



ggdenny said:


> She doesn't know she doesn't have eyes. That's the wonder, beauty and joy of a dog's amazing spirit. I hope she finds her forever home soon and lives a long, happy, loving, fun life.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl!

I didn't see her on their website-do you have a link?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=106696846166&__user=100001460342932

She is on their facebook... sometimes they don't post on their webpage until they've been with the foster family sometime. Hopefully the link works... it's via my cell phone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Here is her link! What a sweet baby. Praying she gets a wonderful home!
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...66.168751.106696846166&_rdr#10151844011261167


----------

